# Sierra Grip



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

@Tclem posted a few of these and it prompted me to give em a try . Purple dyed buckeye burl that 
@Schroedc made for me, thanks ! Interesting shape and design on the lower end but it feels good in the hand and has a nice smooth twist mechanism . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

WOW! I don't even totally understand what is going on there on the bottom but it looks very cool. And the purple dyed buckeye might even turn me into a buckeye burl fan. I've never reallt been attracted to BEB but that rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> WOW! I don't even totally understand what is going on there on the bottom but it looks very cool. And the purple dyed buckeye might even turn me into a buckeye burl fan. I've never reallt been attracted to BEB but that rocks.



Wait until he does something with the burgundy buckeye.

That is a great looking pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 2, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Wait until he does something with the burgundy buckeye.
> 
> That is a great looking pen!



Thanks Colin, and thanks for the colorful blanks !

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (May 2, 2015)

Nice work, Tom! How's the feel of it to write with vs. the regular Sierra?


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Tom! How's the feel of it to write with vs. the regular Sierra?


Writes great . Part of the tip is flat on three sides creating a contoured triangle so to speak , so its diff than the traditional Sierra but feels fine in the hand. The design of how the pen goes together makes it easy to adjust to line it up to fit in your hand the way u want it to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2015)

The purple color is extremely nice on top of that burl! Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2015)

That is cool-looking! Those blanks are pretty sweet, can't wait to see the end products! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

